# 10 pm...And the DOGS go nuts!



## Southern by choice (Oct 15, 2015)

I am so thankful for my dogs!

Many of you know I live on a country highway right on the road. With hotwire out in front. Because we have had some strange going ons with livestock trailers and people pulling up in the middle of the night we are always concerned about a possible attempt of livestock theft. At night we lock all the dogs and goats back behind the hard fence where the barn is. I know no one is getting passed the dogs but I figure if someone comes through the first field they will have to end up in my barn... at that point I have certain legal rights to protect my property...

Anyway... It was around 10pm and I was shutting down the house when I heard all the LGD's and I mean ALL going absolutely nuts. I look out the door and there is someone on our hotwire fenceline with a flashlight. 

I go to my boys (young adults) and say "someone with a flashlight is on our line... lets go." I head out the front door and yell down “can I help you” . This man starts walking up through the yard at this point... tells me his dog is missing and he sees bloodtrail and it ends close by the fenceline. He wants to walk around the side and see if the dog went through into the woods. I said “no but I will go to the field and see if he went through. As the dogs will not tolerate you on their fenceline.”

Keep in mind it is pitch black out … DH and 2 DS's and are helping to look while DD and I go to calm the dogs. I know the dogs will go over the gate to get to their field if they feel it is necessary. I calm the dogs but they are so on edge. Growling and on high alert. The goats were all hiding around the back of the barn... I can only guess the dogs moved them out and to the back as they never sleep out and behind in the corner. I check the whole field... no dog.

My boys were able to track the dog … found the dog in the woods on the _opposite_ side of the road down the gully. The dog was still alive … DH drove the man and his dog home 1 mile away... looks like the dog was drug about 150 ft ¼ mile up the road. Somehow just kept going and ended up by our place. Now I understand why a little while before the “major” commotion I had heard them barking.

Man found his dog... he cried when he went down and saw him. I am so proud of my boys as they are really good at tracking. One is highly skilled. (yeah proud mom moment )

*My dogs... well I just know they always have everything covered... always let us know when something is wrong and to see a bunch of 9 month old pups “on the ready” is just another reminder of how there is nothing like a great LGD. Nothing. 
  *

We went back through the field up to the barn and loved on the dogs and praised them. Told them how great they are and then, this is the sweetest thing, out pops a goat head from around the back corner and out she comes real slow. One by one the goats came out and went back into the barn. 

I know those goats depend on those dogs, trust them. 
Glad it wasn't a theft attempt, sad the dog was hit, glad the man got his dog.
He came by the house today to say thank you. Sadly the dog died, in his arms at 1am.  

A sad story yes, but without the dogs alerting us and all the stuff in the middle the man would have been in great distress, the dog would have died alone or have been torn apart by coyotes. At least he died in his owners arms.

Go love on your LGD! They are awesome!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 15, 2015)

i had to go hug a big fuzzy neck after reading that.  you have to be so proud of your guys.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 15, 2015)

Ditto - gotta love these guys/gals!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 15, 2015)

Those pups have a brother here who is starting to come into his own as a guardian. The past week he has started barking at night when something isn't quite right. Just a while ago he scared something out of the back field and when I got out there his hackles were all up and he was very alert. Never saw what set him off, but there wasn't anything there when I got there. I wouldn't want to tangle with him in the dark. He does need a partner...


----------



## babsbag (Oct 16, 2015)

@Latestarter    and some goats...


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes, especially some goats!  Sooner rather than later  I wish I didn't have to wait till spring, but it just can't be done right now


----------

